

IBM Simon - tscherno
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Simon

======
seltzered_
You may also like the history of Xerox's concept of the parctab during this
era:
[http://caseorganic.com/wiki/The_Xerox_PARCTAB](http://caseorganic.com/wiki/The_Xerox_PARCTAB)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4_CcNLd2iE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4_CcNLd2iE)

------
rrggrr
Had one. Brilliant software. Horrible battery life. Analog cellular meant
glacially slow internet access. I loved it and hated it people looked at me
like I was from mars (might not have been the phone). It was the Google Glass
of its time in some ways. Went right from the Simon to the Palm Treo.

------
jleader
Interesting, I hadn't heard about that. I was expecting to see a corporate
version of
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_%28game%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_%28game%29)

------
ScottHConner
Turns out Simon lost due to poor memory. ;)

